# Tivo logs on unhacked Series 2



## mike (Mar 26, 2002)

I searched for a few days now but can't find the answer...

How do I view the logs on an un-hacked series 2 running 7.x software? If I need to hack, what's the easiest way?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

One time, just connect it up to a PC an read or copy the m there.

Ongoining, the normal hacks with TWP.


----------

